# Bloody PETA's at it again...



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 21, 2012)

PETA to Obama: Don't Pardon Turkeys - Yahoo! News

So now they're asking the president to not do the tradition of "pardoning" a turkey at thanksgiving, since apparently it's insulting to the birds.



Ingrid Newkirck said:


> It makes light of the mass slaughter of some 46 million gentle, intelligent birds and portrays the United States' president as being in some sort of business partnership with the turkey-killing industry," Newkirk wrote in a letter sent to President Obama today. "Turkeys do not need to be 'pardoned'-they are not guilty of anything other than being born into a world of prejudice. They are innocents who should be respected for who they are: good mothers, smart birds, and interesting animals.
> 
> You understand so well that African-Americans, women, and members of the LGBT community have been poorly served throughout history," Newkirk writes, "and now I am asking you to consider other living beings who are ridiculed, belittled, and treated as if their sentience, feelings, and very natures count for nothing.



Honestly. I don't even know what to say.

Discuss?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 21, 2012)

Attention whore is whoring for attention. I'm shocked! Shocked I tell you!


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 21, 2012)

Fucking Christ, who gives a fuck. 

Also:
Turkey's are fucking stupid. Really fucking stupid. The stupid fuckers could get stuck in the corner of a round room.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 21, 2012)

FOOD CHAIN MOTHERFUCKERS



AxeHappy said:


> Fucking Christ, who gives a fuck.
> 
> Also:
> Turkey's are fucking stupid. Really fucking stupid. The stupid fuckers could get stuck in the corner of a round room.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 21, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Fucking Christ, who gives a fuck.
> 
> Also:
> Turkey's are fucking stupid. Really fucking stupid. The stupid fuckers could get stuck in the corner of a round room.




You're criticizing the intelligence of a turkey.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup. Because they are dumb mother fuckers and anybody calling turkeys , "...intelligent birds," is likely a fucking moron as well.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 21, 2012)

That's like calling a teacher a moron for saying that her 6 year old student is exceptionally intelligent. It's also like calling a 6 year old student stupid.

Anyway: How Smart was Your Thanksgiving Dinner Before it Became Dinner? - David DiSalvo - Brainspin - True/Slant


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 21, 2012)

Only if that student happened to be the dumbest in the class. Turkey's are stupid even for birds. 

I don't much care if wild turkey's use to be smart as that's not the issue at hand. It was made quite clear in the originally article that they are talking about thanksgiving dinner birds.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 21, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Only if that student happened to be the dumbest in the class. Turkey's are stupid even for birds.
> 
> I don't much care if wild turkey's use to be smart as that's not the issue at hand. It was made quite clear in the originally article that they are talking about thanksgiving dinner birds.




Well, if that's the case, the argument would then become more focused in that the birds shouldn't have been domesticated for slaughter to begin with. But, I get what you're saying, man: "They're stupid, so fuck them."


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 21, 2012)

Not what I was saying at all. I was objecting to her calling them intelligent. That's all. 

That and making a stink about the President, "pardoning," the turkeys. 

Nowhere did I make a judgment on eating meat or fucking them or whatever. 

I judged PETA not the animals.


----------



## Amalloy (Nov 21, 2012)

PETA always says stuff that's good for a laugh, but as soon as you start thinking about it rationally....

Your day goes out the window. I'd rather deal with feminazi's then these dumbasses.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 21, 2012)

I have been either vegan or vegetarian for 3/4 of my life (I've gone back and forth between the two). 

I hate PETA. They are the epitome of polished facades hiding ugly innards. 

As for this--not surprised in the least. It's run by potheads and angry women with the mentalities of children; you can't predict half the things they'll say, but you can damn well expect them to try and make a stir.


----------



## ddtonfire (Nov 21, 2012)

PETA has long since devolved into self-parody.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 21, 2012)

I can agree with PETA that animals deserve our respect as much as our fellow human beings, and that there is beauty in all organisms even some that might be considered mundane, like turkeys. But fucking hell PETA, if you want to try and champion animal rights, can you do it in a way that is less moronic and counter-productive? There's a reason people roll their eyes whenever animal or environment activism is brought up, and it's because of stupid groups like PETA that target the issues in completely the wrong way, making the jobs of groups like Greenpeace and the World Wildlife Fund even harder.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 21, 2012)

Amalloy said:


> PETA always says stuff that's good for a laugh, but as soon as you start thinking about it rationally....
> 
> Your day goes out the window. I'd rather deal with feminazi's then these dumbasses.




I apologize for having misunderstood you, but you're still picking on turkeys, man.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 21, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Well, if that's the case, the argument would then become more focused in that the birds shouldn't have been domesticated for slaughter to begin with. But, I get what you're saying, man: "They're stupid, so fuck them."




I think it was more that PETA stated, in their BS, that turkeys are smart, which Axe is refuting. Because they are really freaking dumb, like grouse dumb.



> They are innocents who should be respected for who they are: good mothers, * smart birds*, and interesting animals.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 21, 2012)

Honestly, fuck birds. Kill them all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 21, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Honestly, fuck birds. Kill them all.



Not if I get you first.


----------



## Brill (Nov 21, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> I think it was more that PETA stated, in their BS, that turkeys are smart, which Axe is refuting. Because they are really freaking dumb, like grouse dumb.



So we should also kill people born with down sydrome and other brain defects?

I in no way support PETA, as they kill more animals than they save, but i don't support mindless killing of animals.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> So we should also kill people born with down sydrome and other brain defects?


----------



## tedtan (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> I in no way support PETA, as they kill more animals than they save, but i don't support mindless killing of animals.


 
How is killing an animal for food "mindless"? There is clearly a purpose there, not just killing something to kill something.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> So we should also kill people born with down sydrome and other brain defects?
> 
> I in no way support PETA, as they kill more animals than they save, but i don't support mindless killing of animals.



My opinion is the problem with our society is every survives, because survival of the fittest has been removed. So naturally, I am not touching that one. Or did I?


----------



## Amalloy (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> So we should also kill people born with down sydrome and other brain defects?
> 
> I in no way support PETA, as they kill more animals than they save, but i don't support mindless killing of animals.




.....What?

How did we go from turkeys are stupid, to let's kill people with handicaps? Are you even paying attention?

This is off topic; but, I'm a big believer in passive eugenics, but killing people just because they're slow is barbaric. However Killing for food is how life works -- it's simple!

I'm going to stop here, because if I keep going I'll rant for hours.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 21, 2012)

Nobody is saying we should kill turkeys because they're stupid. I was just sticking up for turkeys because people were calling them stupid.

Turkeys


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 21, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Not if I get you first.



YOU ARE NOT A BIRD SIR


----------



## Brill (Nov 21, 2012)

tedtan said:


> How is killing an animal for food "mindless"? There is clearly a purpose there, not just killing something to kill something.



There plenty of other food to eat other than animal.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> There plenty of other food to eat other than animal.



Yes, but turkey/chicken are the best gravy delivery devices around.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> There plenty of other food to eat other than animal.



Not to mention humans are not designed to run on a diet completely lacking in meat. We're omnivores, we're meant to eat meat. We didn't get to the top of the food chain eating plants alone.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 21, 2012)

> It makes light of the mass slaughter of some 46 million gentle, intelligent birds and portrays the United States' president as being in some sort of business partnership with the turkey-killing industry



No it doesn't.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 21, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> survival of the fittest has been removed.










Loxodrome said:


> There plenty of other food to eat other than animal.



And when we transition to pure vegetarianism, what happens to the domesticated meat animals?

Is it worse in your opinion to farm and eat some of a species - but in doing so giving them a nice niche, or completely wipe them out?

I am for eating animals, but also for tight rules about welfare prior to slaughter.


----------



## Brill (Nov 21, 2012)

Zeno said:


> Not to mention humans are not designed to run on a diet completely lacking in meat. We're omnivores, we're meant to eat meat. We didn't get to the top of the food chain eating plants alone.



But now that we are at the top we can adapt to live with out animals and such in our diet, because thats what life does, it adapts.


----------



## Necris (Nov 21, 2012)

^ Many members of PETA are utterly and incurably insane.

I love turkeys and find them to be far more enjoyable alive and walking around in a field than dead and on my plate, but that is my own personal viewpoint and I certainly don't try to enforce it on others, I simply abstain from consuming any and all poultry and continue on with my life because I haven't gone off the deep end.



Zeno said:


> Not to mention humans are not designed to run on a diet completely lacking in meat. We're omnivores, we're meant to eat meat. We didn't get to the top of the food chain eating plants alone.


Ouch, that's textbook example of a naturalistic fallacy.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 21, 2012)

turkeys have rights too


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> There plenty of other food to eat other than animal.








That is what I think of people trying to force their vegetarianism on people


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> But now that we are at the top we can adapt to live with out animals and such in our diet, because thats what life does, it adapts.



What about all the animals that get killed harvesting crops with giant machines. You should just not eat at all, bro.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll never understand some folk's obsessions with what other people put in their own mouths.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> So we should also kill people born with down sydrome and other brain defects?



Naw dude, nobody's saying that. You're safe.


----------



## slowro (Nov 21, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll never understand some folk's obsessions with what other people put in their own mouths.


 
^ this 
I don't eat meat anymore but I REALLY don't care what other people eat and crusading to change other people never ends well


----------



## Brill (Nov 21, 2012)

All animals should have the same rights. We are all animals, and why are they treated worse? Because we are top of the food chain? The only reason we are is because of tools, how often have you seen a man take on a buck with his bare hands?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 21, 2012)

Man. If all animals had the same rights, voter turnout would be _abysmal_.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> All animals should have the same rights. We are all animals, and why are they treated worse? Because we are top of the food chain? The only reason we are is because of tools, how often have you seen a man take on a buck with his bare hands?



Something called rational thought kind of sets us apart. You are doing wonders to blur the distinction though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> All animals should have the same rights. We are all animals, and why are they treated worse? Because we are top of the food chain? The only reason we are is because of tools, how often have you seen a man take on a buck with his bare hands?



Give it a rest. 

I've seen this argument countless times and it ends the same way. Folks who eat meat still eat meat and folks who don't still don't. All the points are played out, and really, no one cares. You know, except everyone gets butt hurt. 

Unless you're out on your own land picking your own cultivated food living like it's 1000 b.c. you are causing harm to someone or something. 

That computer you're using right now to fight for the little bunnies and turkeys? It was made in the third world using processes so terrible that they don't allow it in most of, if not all of the first world. Assembled by people treated, at times, no better than the animals you're fighting for. Are you switching to pen and paper? No? Then move on. 

Live and let live.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> There plenty of other food to eat other than animal.


 
I have no problem with your belief in this area, but to say that killing an animal for food is mindless is inaccurate at best. Mindless implies no thought was given, and there is clearly thought given to killing something for food.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> All animals should have the same rights. We are all animals, and why are they treated worse? Because we are top of the food chain? The only reason we are is because of tools, how often have you seen a man take on a buck with his bare hands?



 thanks for the comedy

we are on top because we have the best tool of all. our brain, which evolved thanks to us eating cooked MEAT. mmmmm. bacon.


----------



## Mayhew (Nov 21, 2012)

If it tastes good it then only logically has the right to be eaten.


----------



## trianglebutt (Nov 21, 2012)

Personally, I love turkey both on and off my plate. But mostly on.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 21, 2012)

trianglebutt said:


> Personally, I love turkey both on and off my plate. But mostly on.



Turkey is delicious. And, then you experience wild turkey....  even better


----------



## Jakke (Nov 21, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> All animals should have the same rights. We are all animals, and why are they treated worse? Because we are top of the food chain? The only reason we are is because of tools, how often have you seen a man take on a buck with his bare hands?



Juridically speaking, rights also implies responsibilities. An animal, apart from a human, does not have the capability for rational thoughts, ergo, they have no concept of responsibilities. Thus logically speaking, they can therefore not have the same rights as a human. 
What would we do with the cheetah that impedes a gazelle's right to freely walk around unmolested? Are we going to put it in prison for an action it did not and could not think about? 
If this is a new and upcoming law-field, then I am going into bird-law.


Are you implying that tools are cheeting? (harharhar, see what I did thar?????) This is how evolution works, we expanded into an unoccupied niché, and that is how every successful animal has done it. A carnivore's got sharp teeth, isn't that unfair to the herbivore that probably hasn't got sharp teeth?


Personally, I have no time for turkeys, neither living nor dead. They are as previously pointed out, stupid birds (not like an awesome bird, like a parrot or an eagle). They are also loud and make a fucking mess everywhere. I have not really seen the point of eating them either, there are far tastier meats out there


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll never understand some folk's obsessions with what other people put in their own mouths.



This. I said this in the Amendment 64 thread and will say it here; who is someone to tell other people what they can and can't put in their bodies. But, that's just me and I don't believe in other people telling me what I should and shouldn't do, I have a brain for a reason. 



Jakke said:


> Personally, I have no time for turkeys, neither living nor dead. They are as previously pointed out, stupid birds (not like an awesome bird, like a parrot or an eagle). They are also loud and make a fucking mess everywhere.



Not to mention they are some of the most aggressive birds I've come across. I can't count how many times friends of mine have run away from turkeys that just started going after them when I was in the Boy Scouts and went to summer camp.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 22, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> Not to mention they are some of the most aggressive birds I've come across. I can't count how many times friends of mine have run away from turkeys that just started going after them when I was in the Boy Scouts and went to summer camp.


 
Really? I've never seen this. Geese are the super agressive domestic poultry I've encountered. Domestic (NOT wild) turkeys almost walk up and cut their own head off, clean themselves and jump in the oven for you. The domestic ones really are almost that stupid.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> thanks for the comedy
> 
> we are on top because we have the best tool of all. our brain, which evolved thanks to us eating cooked MEAT. mmmmm. bacon.



Just because we have a more advanced brain does not put us 'above' any other animal, and so they all deserve our respect. If we are to use them as resources then we should do so responsibly and humanely. I eat meat, but I try to avoid sources that I feel do not hold a decent standard in the way that they use animals. I don't think this is a big thing to ask people to keep in mind.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 22, 2012)

The worse animals are treated typically comes out in the food too. Chickens are pumped full of crap before they even get to the chopping block. The way we harvest beef is just horrendous too. Doesn't stop me from eating it, but it isn't right.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2012)

Our higher thinking means nothing if we can't even treat this earth and its life with basic compassion and respect.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 22, 2012)

Did you guys really get into an argument about whether or not turkeys are stupid?

Shouldn't we be talking about how delicious they are and stuff?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 22, 2012)

Zeno said:


> Not to mention humans are not designed to run on a diet completely lacking in meat. We're omnivores, we're meant to eat meat. We didn't get to the top of the food chain eating plants alone.



Actually, there is a bit of a difference in what we evolved in to (omnivore) and what was started out as (scavenger). We didn't begin eating meat because we could but because other animals, namely predators, left it behind. It's a common misconception that we evolved in to omnivores for any other reason than that we started out the weakest species and had to piggyback off of other species' scraps to survive. So no, we weren't originally meant to eat meat. We evolved to eat it because if we didn't, we'd have most likely died, being unable to gather sufficient foods. However what was meant and what comes is so seldom the same.


That being said, *I don't think that anyone should become vegetarian or vegan unless they want to*. PETA is the ultimate pseudo-religion, in that they fail for the same reasons most religions fail; they spend more time putting all their effort in to pushing their views on others instead of living for themselves and embracing what it is they supposedly work for. 


I for one kind of wish we were carnivores. I wouldn't mind having a mouth full of monster teeth. I wouldn't eat meat, but it would still be pretty cool.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 22, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Our higher thinking means nothing if we can't even treat this earth and its life with basic compassion and respect.





And this is something that PETA should focus on. Not their wanton, sexist ads or extremist gatherings, but promoting compassion and respect. Nothing's shocking. In fact, everything that will ever be shocking has most likely been done. They're just treading the same paths other failed organizations have tread. I hope they trip and break a leg, and learn something during the recovery.


----------



## CharliePark (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow.. So many ridiculous statements in this thread that I can't be bothered trying to respond to them all. We have a choice as to whether we want to eat meat or not, both diets are healthy as long as you want them to be healthy. One doesn't involve the slaughter of animals, the other does (but the latter tastes nice so it's fiiiiiiine). Evolution is completely irrelevant and I cringe every time someone brings it up as an argument against vegetarianism.

As for the problem of livestock after the hypothetical global shift to vegetarianism; we are the smartest animals on the planet, and if there ever comes a time when we all stop eating animals then I'm sure that we will have enough combined devotion to figure something out for them. Even if we don't, I would rather watch cows become extinct than watch them being slaughtered until we eventually die out.

Anyways, as Max said, no one here will change their opinions so this is kind of pointless. I guess it really just annoys me when I see people saying things like 'don't force your vegetarianism on me'. Fucking hell, it's a thread in a sub-forum for a site about seven string guitars.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Nov 22, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> All animals should have the same rights. We are all animals, and why are they treated worse? Because we are top of the food chain? The only reason we are is because of tools, how often have you seen a man take on a buck with his bare hands?



We're not the only animals that use tools. Eagles drop turtles onto rocks so they can break their shell. When we started out we were throwing rocks, not animals, but the principal is the same.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2012)

The core of what PETA and similar organisations is that they want to make people care about animal welfare. You want to get people on your side and to support your cause. Alienation and offensive material are counter-productive ways of doing that. It's the entirely wrong approach.



SenorDingDong said:


> Actually, there is a bit of a difference in what we evolved in to (omnivore) and what was started out as (scavenger). We didn't begin eating meat because we could but because other animals, namely predators, left it behind. It's a common misconception that we evolved in to omnivores for any other reason than that we started out the weakest species and had to piggyback off of other species' scraps to survive. So no, we weren't originally meant to eat meat. We evolved to eat it because if we didn't, we'd have most likely died, being unable to gather sufficient foods. However what was meant and what comes is so seldom the same.
> 
> 
> That being said, *I don't think that anyone should become vegetarian or vegan unless they want to*. PETA is the ultimate pseudo-religion, in that they fail for the same reasons most religions fail; they spend more time putting all their effort in to pushing their views on others instead of living for themselves and embracing what it is they supposedly work for.
> ...



Apparently our bodies are still adapting to the increased amount of meat in our diets. We find it harder to digest than a lot of foods. But, that isn't an argument against it. Evolution often begins with a change in behaviour, and the body then adapt to that change. To argue that eating meat goes against our evolution is silly, as evolution is a constant thing. It might go against what we evolved to do in the past, but what we could evolve into as a result of eating meat remains to be seen. If people choose to eat meat, then that is a behavioural choice which is evolution in itself. We're just making use of all available resources, which is what successful organisms do best. Those that specialise lead more delicate existences. The Megalodon was over-engineered for instance, and was so big it could only eat whales. As time went on and whales moved to colder waters that the Megalodon could not go to, it died off due to not having any other food sources large enough to sustain it. By having a broad diet, we reduce the risk of this happening. And while we may think 'oh well we aren't at risk of that now', nature can be brutal. If there were a volcanic winter and mankind had evolved on a vegetarian diet, we would die out relatively quickly.

Also, I want lots of sharp teeth. I'm deeply thinking about getting most of my front teeth replaced with metal canines down the line, but my girlfriend is scared.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> We're not the only animals that use tools. Eagles drop turtles onto rocks so they can break their shell. When we started out we were throwing rocks, not animals, but the principal is the same.



Tool use is relatively common in nature, we're not as special in that regard as we would like to think. It's our imagination that is our real power.


----------



## Cougs (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm hungry now.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 22, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> The core of what PETA and similar organisations is that they want to make people care about animal welfare.



The core of what PETA is, that they want money. Your money, money from supporters, subsidies...money. PETA doesnt give a flying FUCK on animal walfare - their killrate is almost on par with the meat industry.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2012)

petereanima said:


> The core of what PETA is, that they want money. Your money, money from supporters, subsidies...money. PETA doesnt give a flying FUCK on animal walfare - their killrate is almost on par with the meat industry.



True, I should have said that the core of what organisations like PETA _should_ be is......etc.


----------



## trianglebutt (Nov 22, 2012)

I think everyone in this thread just needs to eat some damn turkey.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 22, 2012)

Canadian Geese are huge assholes as well!


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 22, 2012)

Swans are fucking asshole pricks too.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2012)

^Fucking A, never trust a swan...


----------



## petereanima (Nov 22, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Swans are fucking asshole pricks too.



Maybe, but their early records are amazing....




 sorry.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr (Nov 22, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Fucking Christ, who gives a fuck.
> 
> Also:
> Turkey's are fucking stupid. Really fucking stupid. The stupid fuckers could get stuck in the corner of a round room.



Wild turkeys aren't, mainly because they're not over-bred/inbred on farms. I highly doubt that the majority of of people in 'murrica are eating wild turkeys though, so they're "intelligent" statement is pretty invalid. But this is PETA, for heavens sake.

I personally don't eat meat unless I know for a fact that the animal was gagged, kicked a few times, given _at least_ 40 lashes, and crucified with barbed wire and rusty railroad spikes prior to execution. That's where the flavor is.


----------



## Valennic (Nov 22, 2012)

Every year my family has a tradition of treating the bird we get very, very well. We name it, we dress it up, we say sweet things to it. We're very kind.

Then we devour it. I respect animals, I always treat them with the utmost respect, because I don't believe many people understand how fast so much of the animal kingdom can fuck us up, but dammit, I can't treat them as complete equals knowing how delicious they are.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 22, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> Canadian Geese are huge assholes as well!



Tasty assholes though


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Tasty assholes though



Can you actually find something to eat in a Canada Goose that is not contaminated by the rank and vile shit they produce 24/7?


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 22, 2012)

CharliePark said:


> I would rather watch cows become extinct than watch them being slaughtered until we eventually die out.



It's settled then, we kill everything so that they can be spare*d* from being eaten by us.

Edit: Wrote spare instead of spared, was thinking about ribs.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 22, 2012)

You know eating meat is essential if only because it is actually less dangerous than eating plants (if one was scavenging the woods). There are a ridiculous amount of poisonous pants out there.

Anyways off to Thanksgiving feast....


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Can you actually find something to eat in a Canada Goose that is not contaminated by the rank and vile shit they produce 24/7?



You bet, but we just call them geese here  (it is a common misconception given their common name they are affiliated with the country, when they are not in any way, they just live here most of the time. The PM was working on a bill to declare them a nuisance pest, opposed to game a while back, and I overheard people on the bus getting very upset the CANADA goose was potentially going to be labelled a nuisance pest. Our bird is the fucking Loon in Ontario. The nation has no national bird (and it better not ever be a fucking goose) )


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> You bet, but we just call them geese here  (it is a common misconception given their common name they are affiliated with the country, when they are not in any way, they just live here most of the time.) The PM was working on a bill to declare them a nuisance pest, opposed to game a while back, and I overheard people on the bus getting very upset the CANADA goose was potentially going to be labelled a nuisance pest. Our bird is the fucking Loon in Ontario. The nation has no national bird (and it better not ever be a fucking goose) )



I believe they are already a nuisance here (checking up on the swedish hunter's association; yep, they are), and that is basically because they shit everywhere, plus being a general pain in the ass


The Swedish national bird is the blackbird, and the blackbird is a severly more awesome bird than any other national bird.
We have regional birds too, my home region's is the eurasian eagle owl, and that is one cool bird.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 22, 2012)

Smoked goose breast is amazing 

Wild turkeys are stupid as hell too. They just have amazing vision.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 22, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Tasty assholes though





SirMyghin said:


> Tasty assholes though





SirMyghin said:


> Tasty assholes





SirMyghin said:


> Tasty assholes





SirMyghin said:


> Tasty assholes





SirMyghin said:


> Tasty assholes





SirMyghin said:


> Tasty assholes


 

And with that, Grand Moff Tim was no longer able to concentrate on the rest of the thread.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2012)

Just as a point of order, now that it has been pointed out... How does one go about eating a hole?


----------



## tm20 (Nov 22, 2012)

People
Eating
Tasty
Animals


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Just as a point of order, now that it has been pointed out... How does one go about eating a hole?


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2012)

Touché


----------



## tedtan (Nov 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> The Swedish national bird is the blackbird, and the blackbird is a severly more awesome bird than any other national bird.


 
Sorry, Jakke. I have plenty of blackbirds here and, while awsome in their own right, they don't hold candle to the US' Bald Eagle. This bird rocks.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Just as a point of order, now that it has been pointed out... How does one go about eating a hole?


 
Umm.... rim job? Tossing the salad? 

I feel dirty now.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 22, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> And with that, Grand Moff Tim was no longer able to concentrate on the rest of the thread.



You know I was worried about that, but I decided to say fuck it and move on (all puns intended ) I can't rep you Tim, but I really want to as I am dying laughing over here.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2012)

tedtan said:


> They don't hold candle to the US' Bald Eagle. This bird rocks.



Meh, I find them overrated and pretentious..

Especially since they started getting mainstream recognition, I mean what happened to that hungry and sincere beird we all new and loved?

The blackbird is much more underground




tedtan said:


> Umm.... rim job? Tossing the salad?
> 
> I feel dirty now.



Don't be vulgar

I'm just wondering how you physically eat an empty space


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> The blackbird is much more underground



Pfffft. The only thing blackbirds are good at is getting baked into pies.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Meh, I find them overrated and pretentious...


 
You just claimed to be a pretentious SOB over in the Pirates thread, so I thought you two would get along.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2012)

Damnation! Foiled by my own rethoric!


Unless... I suppose you do not know that there is nothing more pretentious than to label something pretentious... 
Did you know that... Mr Bond?


----------



## tedtan (Nov 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Damnation! Foiled by my own rethoric!
> 
> 
> Unless... I suppose you do not know that there is nothing more pretentious than to label something pretentious...
> Did you know that... Mr Bond?


 
But of course.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn...


----------



## JoshDjent (Nov 23, 2012)

#LOLPETA


----------



## GXPO (Nov 27, 2012)

In relation to the debate going on here.. Is anyone here aware of the link between increased levels of protein and readily available, mass produced food (not just meat) and the link to insane levels of IGF-1 (Insulin-like Growth Factor)?

I mean, I love meat, but some of the science points to our bodies being no where near ready for how easy it is to get, waistlines aside...


----------



## flint757 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, but some people take it too far the other way. Protein supplements (well supplements in general) do not react the same way with our body as food does and meat has a special type that plant alternatives just can't match. It's the reason you hear cases of vegans being taken in for child abuse with very young children (malnutrition). It's manageable for adults, but children need a specific diet to grow properly. Going completely vegan or vegetarian is about as ridiculous as eating meat 3 times a day, everyday IMO. YMMV

That being said the average person eats WAY too much meat weekly. Not a fan of how the industry has grown either (hormones, genetics, housing, cruelty, etc.).


----------



## groph (Nov 27, 2012)

PETA logic:

"HEY GUYS"

"YEAH, INGRID?"

"BLACKS, GAYS, LESBIANS, IMMIGRANTS, JEWS AND A BUNCH OF OTHER GROUPS OF PEOPLE WERE PERSECUTED, RIGHT?"

"YEAH, SO?"

"GET THIS. NO SERIOUSLY. GET THIS. SO ARE TURKEYS."

"OH WOW, THAT'S TOTALLY THE SAME THING!"




CAMPAIGN TIME!!


----------



## Jakke (Nov 27, 2012)

When I realized that the word "specieism" is used in contexts outside of Terry Pratchett novels (where black and white people gladly join hands, and gang up on the green), I died a little inside.


----------



## texshred777 (Nov 27, 2012)

If we weren't meant to eat animals, they wouldn't be made out of meat.

That's a joke btw, don't want someone to get their panties all bunched up. Don't want to cause a yeast infection.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 27, 2012)

There is a degree of self-perceived superiority that mankind with regards to animals, I think that's something I agree with PETA on. However, humans are capable of much more complex thought and have a greater emotional capacity than most animals (key word: _most_. Other apes and mammals in particular are also very evolved in this regard), so suffering to us means something very different than it does to a prey animal. These animals evolve to cope with stress, and they aren't effected by it in the same way we are. If wild animals were affected by stress like we are, they'd not be able to function in an environment so brutal. For this reason, it is hard for me to compare something like the holocaust to slaughtering chickens. I don't like either to be honest, but I know which animal is more aware of it's surroundings (no offence to chicken, they're just not as developed in that aspect. They're still cool animals).

There is also a degree of loyalty to your own species, something common in nature. Animals want their species to flourish, and that is why we often value the lives of other humans over those of other animals. This is understandable, as it is hard-wired into your biology. 

However, with higher thinking comes the ability to assess out own nature, and through that we can see that it isn't hard to respect life outside our own species even if we don't view it the same we view our own. They can still feel pain the same way we do, and we rely on them as a resource, so to abuse that is foolish and morally questionable.


----------



## MFB (Nov 27, 2012)

> It makes light of the mass slaughter of some 46 million gentle, intelligent birds



Huh, I wonder how many gentle and intelligent animals that PETA themselves have euthanized?


----------



## Guitarwizard (Nov 28, 2012)

That vegetarism-discussion is soooo old. 
I've had it countless times, since my opinion kind of disagrees with both vegetarians and omnivores:

I love meat. And I hate PETA, out of reasons that have been mentioned already.

Having said that, could we PLEASE stop justifying meat consumption with all those wannabe-scientific arguments like "it's natural to eat meat" or "the body needs meat to function properly" and so on.

Looking at it from a rational point of view, there is no way to justify eating meat. The meat-industry is a huge, global socio-economic problem. It uses far too much water, and while we feed animals in order to eat them later, we have humans starving, the list goes on...

Then, if we look at it ethically, it is definitely wrong, too. It might be natural to eat meat. You might have some health problems or not enough portein if you're vegetarian. But hell, we won't die if we don't eat meat. Our existence is not dependant on meat. It is therefore wrong to kill, since it is out of no important reason.
Also, that "natural" thing is a joke anyways. Hairy pussies are natural, too, and they disgust me.

However. I love meat, and I eat it just because I can. That doesn't mean it's right, but I think that that t-bone steak would taste even better I we finally admitted that we consume it out of egoism and love for culinary, istead of justifing it with stupid reasons that sound like someone defending creationism.




...just my two cents. This topic makes me furious, I apologize in advance for any offense taken.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 28, 2012)

Because your POV is the ONLY rational one. 

In any case couldn't care less who, why or what anyone else does so at that same time could care less about what others think of my activities making your argument semi-invalid from the start. Most people who eat meat (I'd assume) don't try and justify it because that would require them to actually care what non-meat eaters think of their behavior and I doubt they do (I know I don't).

Interesting, though, that you admit we might have health problems from lack of meat consumption and then say that we only eat meat out of egoism in the same post though. Nothing is that black and white anyways; It isn't an X and therefore Y discussion.

Creationism comment is like way out of left field though.  Bravo on that...


----------



## Jakke (Nov 28, 2012)

Guitarwizard said:


> ...just my two cents. This topic makes me furious, I apologize in advance for any offense taken.



Flint laid it out pretty good, but I have just one question... If you are concerned about offence, why did you post it in the first place? It has always seemed very strange to me to post something, and then apologize for any offence said post might possibly have caused.



Guitarwizard said:


> It is therefore wrong to kill, since it is out of no important reason.



Ah yes, and this. By what objective standard do you measure "important"? If there is no objective standard, then it is your opinion, and I would advice against spouting opinions as facts.


----------



## texshred777 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok, had my fill of pseudo-intellectual, self contradictory rambling for the day. Back over to Off Topic...


----------



## Guitarwizard (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, well, I'm aware I sticked my neck out. 

My post was generally adressed to all the rather undifferentiated comments often made by die-hard carnivores to defend themselves against the (equally radical) PETA-loving veggies, as they are often seen on facebook-walls ("You are eating my food's food", haha y u so funny!), while we really can't deny the fact that the world would be a better place for both man and animal if at least *less* meat was consumed.

Admittedly the majoritiy of posts in this thread wasn't of that sort, so I see why mine did come along a little harsh...

As my comment on "killing being wrong out of no reason" goes:
I think there's a discrepancy throughout the ethical views of the western world when it comes to the relationship with animal life.
We eat meat without really thinking of it as something valuable,
and while we know of the fact that some life was sacrificed for it, 
we don't really keep it in our conciousness. We pet our cats and dogs on the other side and most of us probably would never be able to slaughter a cow or a pig. There's nothing wrong with a community somewhere in the bushes that kills a cow every now and then, since it happens out of dependency.. However, the insane slaughtering-industry as we have it, being in some kind of shadow existence away from the eyes of us oh so righteous, civilised, kind and (in that point) very decadent people so that we can enjoy it without having to think about the price others had to pay for it is disgustingly sick in my eyes...


----------

